# Tiger Eye Jigs



## klatto310 (Feb 10, 2009)

My cousin gave me a couple jigs call Tiger Eye's, last year. They are like a clear glass marble with glow paint in the middle. You can get them in a couple different colors, and they worked really well for me last year. I was looking to buy some more but now I can't fing them anywhere. I was wondering if anyone has heard of them and if they know where I can get them?


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Gander Mountain in Fargo has them.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I bought a couple at Fleet Farm in Fargo


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Fleet Farm has a HUGE selection of ice fishing stuff.


----------

